# TPWD Archery Deer hunts are in!!!



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

If you applied, check your status. They have drew the hunts.
Depending 2nd drawing for me at Fort Boggy!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

How do i apply? I couldn't Find anything on the TPWD site. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Try this link.
https://www2.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/public/public_hunt_drawing/

Archery Mule deer is still open, so is all the gun hunts.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks. That may be cool. That link works

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess I dropped the ball when was the deadline for the archery hunts???


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

ras308 said:


> I guess I dropped the ball when was the deadline for the archery hunts???


I think it was Aug 21 for Whitetail.


----------

